# Scan-Speak 32W 4878T 00 sub drivers; 1.5 cu. ft. sealed



## Midway (Nov 19, 2019)

Wrapping up another Covid project; a pair of 1.5 cu. ft. sealed enclosures for Scan-Speak Revelator 32W 4878T 00 sub-woofer drivers. The direct sun makes them look more golden brown than they are, I used the same stain my wife picked for her hardwood floors. She might even let me put them in the family room. Still need to apply a finish coat. 

These will be matched with a pair of Dynaudio Contour 20 Monitors for a 2-channel system I am putting together.


----------



## DirtyBumOak510 (May 31, 2020)

How many scan speaks do you have?!? You must really like these things. That stain looks wonderful, I can see why they would be house-worthy.


----------



## Midway (Nov 19, 2019)

DirtyBumOak510 said:


> How many scan speaks do you have?!? You must really like these things. That stain looks wonderful, I can see why they would be house-worthy.


I have a few.

I built a pair of mains and center channel using an MTM configuration using Scan Speak C2905/9900 Revelator tweeters and Scan Speak 15S/8530K-01 mid-woofers. 3 tweeters, 6 mids.

I got the Scan-Speak 28W/4878T Revelator 11" Subwoofer on special and built the enclosure for my X6. I wanted the 32W but it was nearly $200 more at the time.

I got the ScanSpeak Revelator 23W/4557T-02 on special as well and added the 9” Passive Radiator 23W/0-00-02 in 1 cu. ft. Enclosure to replace the 18" sub my wife had me move out of the family room. It will now move to my office. I have two rooms I can do what I want in but my wife gets veto power in the family room.

I have always wanted the 32W. The tests and reviews are impressive and the small footprint helps them fit in our family room and should work great for 2-channel music. I was able to negotiate a more reasonable price for the pair but budget was not a limiting factor.

So yes, I am partial to Scan-Speak Revelator and Dynaudio drivers.


----------

